# (Wanted) Halo: Reach - Recon Helmet Code



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Id any of you have a recon helmet code that is unused lying around I would like to buy it off of you for $5. If you have a Legendary code I would buy that for $10.


----------

